# Dish Network Price Increase and 2 Year Freeze



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

*DISH NETWORK TO INCREASE RATES APPROXIMATELY 3 PERCENT ANNUALIZED AND IMPLEMENT TWO-YEAR PRICE FREEZE*

Offers Premium Movie Channels Free For One Year in Celebration of 30th Anniversary as Pioneer in Satellite TV

ENGLEWOOD, Colo., Jan. 3, 2011 - DISH Network L.L.C. today announced that it is raising prices $3 to $5 per month on most programming packages starting in February 2011. DISH Network is then freezing prices on its primary programming packages through January 2013, becoming the only major satellite or cable company in America to announce a two-year price freeze.

As a result, the typical DISH Network customer will receive approximately a 3 percent annualized rate increase during that period. DISH Network is not raising prices on equipment fees or premium programming.

Also, in honor of the company's 30th anniversary as a pioneer in satellite TV, DISH Network is offering premium movie channels free for one year to most customers. DISH Network also offers Free HD for Life, which provides access to high definition feeds of popular channels at no additional cost.

"DISH Network continues to work harder than any other company in the industry to offer the best prices, and the most choices," said Ira Bahr, Chief Marketing Officer for DISH Network. "We pride ourselves on not raising rates each year, unlike cable companies. And despite rising programming costs, we are pleased to continue to offer the lowest everyday prices in America."

http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-network-forum/239132-dish-network-price-change.html


----------



## Glen_D (Oct 21, 2006)

Scanning over the new price list, it looks like most packages are increasing $5/mo., and once again, the subscribers to lower-end packages getting hit hardest (percentage-wise). 

America's Top 120 - 12.5% increase
Dish America Bronze - 16.6% increase


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah...

These will be the new prices:

AT 120 will be $44.99 from $39.99 (+$5)
AT 120+ will be $49.99 from $44.99 (+$5)
AT 200 will be $59.99 from $54.99 (+$5)
AT 250 will be $69.99 from $64.99 (+$5)
AEP will be $104.99 from $99.99 (+$5)


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

This could be pretty cool:


> Also, in honor of the company's 30th anniversary as a pioneer in satellite TV, DISH Network is offering premium movie channels free for one year to most customers.


I wonder which channels they'll offer & if there's any stipulations.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> This could be pretty cool:
> 
> I wonder which channels they'll offer & if there's any stipulations.


What do the mean by "most"?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

DodgerKing said:


> What do the mean by "most"?


A guy over there posted this:



> how the premium is going to work is that if you don't have any premiums your getting STARZ if you have starz then your going to get encore, if you have both starz and encore and have HD then you will get HDplatinum and if you have both starz and encore and no HD then you will get 6 free PPV Coupons or if you have all three starz and encore and HDPlatinum then you will get 6 PPV coupons. Also there will be no strings attached with the free premium offer free for a year no need for autopay or paperless billing


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

So wonder when Starz will kick in, Feb 1st?

I cancelled HBO/SHO like 2 months ago and I have AT250 and HD Plat.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

AT250 includes Encore, so I guess they'll add Starz, but will it appear automatically? Or will you have to call? Now, or at renewal on Annual Billing?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Prices originally posted by *DodgerKing* 


*AT 120 will be $44.99 from $39.99 (+$5)*
$39.99 price set Feb 2009 ... no increase in 2010.

*AT 120+ will be $49.99 from $44.99 (+$5)*
$44.99 price set Feb 2009 ... no increase in 2010.

*AT 200 will be $59.99 from $54.99 (+$5)*
$54.99 price set Jun 2010 ($2 increase) -
$52.99 price set Feb 2009 ($3 increase) -
$49.99 price set Feb 2008 ($2 increase)

*AT 250 will be $69.99 from $64.99 (+$5)*
$64.99 price set Jun 2010 ($2 increase) -
$62.99 price set Feb 2009 ($3 increase) -
$59.99 price set Feb 2008 ($2 increase)

*AEP will be $104.99 from $99.99 (+$5)*
$99.99 price set Feb 2010 ($3 decrease but DVR fee no longer bundled, net $3 increase) -
$102.98 price set Feb 2009 ($3 increase) -
$99.99 price set Feb 2008 ($5 increase)

The best news is the two year freeze ... It remains to be seen if the "free Premium movies" will be worth the increase, especially for AEP customers.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Remember that with Annual Billing (if they still offer it), you save about the price of one month - pay for 11 months, get 12 months service.

Downside to it is that you can't make any programming changes on the Dish website, you have to call.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Ah yes, the news release person always creates truly remarkable wording:


> DISH Network L.L.C. today announced that it is raising prices $3 to $5 per month on most programming packages starting in February 2011.


All the packages most customers use go up $5? I'm going to be curious to see what goes up only $3.


> DISH Network is then freezing prices on its primary programming packages through January 2013, becoming the only major satellite or cable company in America to announce a two-year price freeze.


Someone else doing it who hasn't announced?


> As a result, the typical DISH Network customer will receive approximately a 3 percent annualized rate increase during that period. DISH Network is not raising prices on equipment fees or premium programming.


That 3% will appear to work out correctly for the AT200 customers like me at the _*end*_ of year 3. However, the increase is front loaded meaning that I will pay 6% in 2011 than I would have if it it been a 3% increase each year for three years. Guess I've got to live three more years to get my money's worth.


> Also, in honor of the company's 30th anniversary as a pioneer in satellite TV, DISH Network is offering premium movie channels free for one year to most customers.


I guess that is ok, but if it is Starz for the last few years I've kinda been getting it free off and on anyway.

It's about the price increase I've been expecting.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

James Long said:


> Prices originally posted by *DodgerKing*
> 
> 
> *AT 120 will be $44.99 from $39.99 (+$5)*
> ...


OK...And? What does that have to do with them increasing prices this year?

Besides, they did not increase base package prices last year, but they did sure raise additional receiver and DVR prices by a LOT.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

phrelin said:


> Ah yes, the news release person always creates truly remarkable wording:All the packages most customers use go up $5? I'm going to be curious to see what goes up only $3. *Someone else doing it who hasn't announced?* That 3% will appear to work out correctly for the AT200 customers like me at the _*end*_ of year 3. However, the increase is front loaded meaning that I will pay 6% in 2011 than I would have if it it been a 3% increase each year for three years. Guess I've got to live three more years to get my money's worth. I guess that is ok, but if it is Starz for the last few years I've kinda been getting it free off and on anyway.
> 
> It's about the price increase I've been expecting.


Also not, that they specifically said freeze on base prices? All other fees are not mentioned.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DodgerKing said:


> OK...And? What does that have to do with them increasing prices this year?


It shows that a price increase is pretty typical and illustrates how much the last few price increases were on the major packages. If the numbers you give are true this would be the largest increase in a while but it is for the next two years. (Of course, in 2013 the price increase will be larger than the past "because we didn't have an increase last year (2012)".



> Besides, they did not increase base package prices last year, but they did sure raise additional receiver and DVR prices by a LOT.


Incorrect. Please see the chart I provided. Prices on AT200, AT250 and AEP all rose last year ... in June.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

DodgerKing said:


> DISH Network is not raising prices on equipment fees or premium programming.





DodgerKing said:


> Also not, that they specifically said freeze on base prices? All other fees are not mentioned.


It seems like you answered your question in the OP.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

DodgerKing said:


> What do the mean by "most"?


Typically they mean those who have accounts "in good standing" with a qualifying minimum level of programming.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Bet Charlie finds some profit increases in the next 2 years the *TERMINOLOGY* may change but he will still get us to pay for increased costs. Besides this is only a voluntary price freeze there is nothing except his *WORD* that the price freeze won't be broken.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

boba said:


> Bet Charlie finds some profit increases in the next 2 years the *TERMINOLOGY* may change but he will still get us to pay for increased costs. Besides this is only a voluntary price freeze there is nothing except his *WORD* that the price freeze won't be broken.


Yes, it is true that it's his "word," but it's a bit like a contract. All it really means is that they won't adjust the programming package price next year @ annual price change time. The year after that, 2 years are up and all bets are off.

If DISH is doing OK, then costs next year may be similar to this year, but (more likely) .. some other fee (not called programming package) will be adjusted to make up for the deficit.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

phrelin said:


> Ah yes, the news release person always creates truly remarkable wording:All the packages most customers use go up $5? I'm going to be curious to see what goes up only $3. Someone else doing it who hasn't announced? That 3% will appear to work out correctly for the AT200 customers like me at the _*end*_ of year 3. However, the increase is front loaded meaning that I will pay 6% in 2011 than I would have if it it been a 3% increase each year for three years. Guess I've got to live three more years to get my money's worth. I guess that is ok, but if it is Starz for the last few years I've kinda been getting it free off and on anyway.
> 
> It's about the price increase I've been expecting.


Glad I don't live in your half empty world! 
First, so what if it is "front loaded" - should Dish give equal discount to someone who will drop their service after a few months or a year, or to someone like me who stays with them? Very smart way of doing it on their part. 
As for others not "announcing" it, it makes more sense to say it that way in case someone comes forward based on this announcement and does the same thing. 
Finally, I am very happy to recieve free programming especially in the form of a premium movie channel for a year. Sorry you aren't.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

boba said:


> Besides this is only a voluntary price freeze there is nothing except his *WORD* that the price freeze won't be broken.


:nono2:


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

boba said:


> Besides this is only a voluntary price freeze there is nothing except his *WORD* that the price freeze won't be broken.


Dish has done freezes in the past and they always honored them.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

boba said:


> ... Besides this is only a voluntary price freeze there is nothing except his *WORD* that the price freeze won't be broken.


What a ridiculous statement! Have you any reason to doubt his word?


----------



## Alsat (Jun 30, 2004)

James Long said:


> Prices originally posted by *DodgerKing*
> 
> 
> *AT 120 will be $44.99 from $39.99 (+$5)*
> ...


Any idea on how much the premium packages (HBO,CINEMAX,SHOWTIME) are going up?


----------



## skatingrocker17 (Jun 24, 2010)

I'd consider switching *IF* they paid my DirecTV cancellation fee. Mmmmm AMC HD finally. The DirecTV price increase + Ohio now taxing satellite television is not going to be good for my prices.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

What gets me is how they gush about not raising rates like cable does, then proceed to say they're raising rates. Then they try to fool us with a 2 year freeze by hitting us with 2 years worth of rate increases now ($5 now versus, $2 one year and $3 the next as they've done in the past). It's all marketing BS. In the end, they get more money because they're gouging us for next year's increase a year in advance.

rocker, I think they will pay the first $200 or so of your ETF, but I'm not sure.
EDIT: Turns out they won't.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

Alsat said:


> Any idea on how much the premium packages (HBO,CINEMAX,SHOWTIME) are going up?


As noted in the OP "DISH Network is not raising prices on equipment fees or premium programming".


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

mdavej said:


> What gets me is how they gush about not raising rates like cable does, then proceed to say they're raising rates. Then they try to fool us with a 2 year freeze by hitting us with 2 years worth of rate increases now ($5 now versus, $2 one year and $3 the next as they've done in the past. It's all marketing BS. In the end, they get more money because they're gouging us for next year's increase a year in advance.
> 
> rocker, I think they will pay the first $200 or so of your ETF, but I'm not sure.


Can't argue with any of your points. In the 10 years that I've been a retailer, the last 12 months have from a price increase standpoint, been the worst 12 months for existing customers. For this to occur in this economy has made it a very hard pill to swallow for most. Each year, explaining to new customers that a month or 2 after signing up for service, their bill is going to increase has always been a challenge. This year it's gonna be especially fun:nono2:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I wonder why this press release has not been posted on Dish's Web site yet.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

James Long said:


> It shows that a price increase is pretty typical and illustrates how much the last few price increases were on the major packages. If the numbers you give are true this would be the largest increase in a while but it is for the next two years. (Of course, in 2013 the price increase will be larger than the past "because we didn't have an increase last year (2012)".


I don't disagree. Just curious as to why this was brought up.


> Incorrect. Please see the chart I provided. Prices on AT200, AT250 and AEP all rose last year ... in June.


OK...Thanks


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

harsh said:


> It seems like you answered your question in the OP.


It was mentioned more in tongue and cheek. But, with that said, this does not mean they will not introduce other fees or increase other fees outside of equipment and premiums


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I wonder why this press release has not been posted on Dish's Web site yet.


It has been posted by several other sources:

http://www.denverpost.com/business/ci_17002992

http://www.foxbusiness.com/markets/2011/01/04/dish-network-raises-monthly-rates-packages/

http://www.multichannel.com/article/461746-Dish_Will_Raise_Then_Freeze_Prices_For_Two_Years.php


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

mdavej said:


> rocker, I think they will pay the first $200 or so of your ETF, but I'm not sure.


Nope, Dish does not offer to pay any ETF from any other provider.


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

It looks like I will qualify for the free Starz channels but I won't even put them on my guide since none of them are in HD. Now if they want to give away something worthwhile to me make it HBO or Showtime.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

inazsully said:


> It looks like I will qualify for the free Starz channels but I won't even put them on my guide since none of them are in HD. Now if they want to give away something worthwhile to me make it HBO or Showtime.


 A few Starz channels are HD.
# 350 / 9435 Starz! (East)
# 351 / 9498 Starz! (West)
# 352 / 9496 Starz! Edge
# 354 / 9486 Starz! Comedy
# 356 / 9497 Starz! Kids and Family

Source: Mr. Long's great site... http://jameslong.name/hdcount.html


----------



## papayazz (Mar 26, 2007)

I don't understand why dish would offer free pay per view to customers who have the everything package. I don't pay extra for PPV when I have all the movie channels. It seems stupid to pay extra so you can watch a movie a couple of months before it's going to be on one of the movie channels you already pay for anyway. I'd rather have a few bucks off my monthly bill for a year. besides,most of the movies now-a-days are without substance and just eye-candy for the masses.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

papayazz said:


> ... I have all the movie channels ... . besides,most of the movies now-a-days are without substance and just eye-candy for the masses.


doh :lol:


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

tampa8 said:


> Glad I don't live in your half empty world!


As I said, the price increase is about what I expected.


> First, so what if it is "front loaded" - should Dish give equal discount to someone who will drop their service after a few months or a year, or to someone like me who stays with them? Very smart way of doing it on their part.


I don't disagree, it's just that I now have to live long enough to get the full benefit.


> As for others not "announcing" it, it makes more sense to say it that way in case someone comes forward based on this announcement and does the same thing.


 Well, "becoming the only major satellite or cable company in America to announce a two-year price freeze" seems weird to me. As far as I know they are "the only major satellite or cable company in America to establish a two-year price freeze." If someone else jumps in Dish was "the first. " And I just pick on them because the sentence structure in many of the press releases is awful.


> Finally, I am very happy to recieve free programming especially in the form of a premium movie channel for a year. Sorry you aren't.


Yeah, that's great but....

I've gotten Cinemax for a penny a year for three years so far. And in 2009 I had HBO & Starz free for three months and free Platinum for a year, in 2010 I had HBO & Showtime free for 3 months, and I started getting Starz free for three months on November 13, plus I have a "Christmas Present" sitting on my desk offering to give me Starz free for three months.

I don't think my world's half empty, just that it's been so full I guess I take it for granted.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DodgerKing said:


> Stewart Vernon said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder why this press release has not been posted on Dish's Web site yet.
> ...


Which is basically one media source since the others quote the Denver Post.

I suppose DISH just forgot to put the release on their own site.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Looking over my bills since I've had them in PDF format which was 2006, here's what I've discovered:








Apparently jumping to HD in 2007 was indicative of a $20/mo long term technology cost. But the increase between 2007 and 2010 was 3.7%.

As I noted above, a $5 increase was what I expected, but without any freeze. And regarding any freebie premium, as I noted above in 2010 I had roughly free premium channels 9 months equivalency plus Cinemax for a penny.

I frankly don't know how they can keep the rates as low as they have given the demands from folks like News Corp and Disney.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

If one gets free Starz for one year; after the year is up, will DISH hit you with a $5 cancellation fee if you don't want to have it beyond the one year time frame?


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

SayWhat? said:


> Remember that with Annual Billing (if they still offer it), you save about the price of one month - pay for 11 months, get 12 months service.
> 
> Downside to it is that you can't make any programming changes on the Dish website, you have to call.


I just phoned to ask about returning to annual billing and was told that it was no longer offered. I asked how long that had been the case and was told "in the past month". Although you can get varied answers from CSRs, it was a direct call to Loyalty and they are usually better. If nothing else, I can understand them! He seemed quite clear that I couldn't go back to annual to avoid the hike, so it didn't matter much whether it still meant I would lose HD for Life. If someone has it, they can always keep it and delay the $5 hike.

The free month of AT120 with annual didn't get you much, because it increased locals from $5 to $5.99. It also ruled out Free HD for Life ($10/month). BUT, it would have put off the $5/month price increase until the year was up. This $5 hike is larger than ANY previous increase to AT40-50-60-100-120 (there were two years of $3, but the rest were less than $3). There have also been multiple times when this package didn't suffer a price hike (and other packages did).

Borrowing from Dishuser.org's chart
2/1/03 AT50 $24.99 AT50 & Locals $29.99
2/1/04 AT60 $24.99 AT60 + Locals $29.99
2/1/05 AT60 $26.99 AT60 + Locals $31.99
2/1/06 AT60 $29.99 AT60+Locals $34.99
2/1/07 AT100 $29.99 AT100+Locals $34.99
2/1/08 AT100 $32.99 AT100+Locals $37.99

2/1/09 AT120 $34.99 AT120+Locals $39.99
2/1/10 No Change to AT120, just huge Addl receiver hikes.

nmetro - there isn't a charge to make any programming change if you've had the programming for 31 days. I've never seen a charge to end a free promo!


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

phrelin said:


> I don't disagree, it's just that I now have to live long enough to get the full benefit.


Lmao......good answer.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

nmetro said:


> If one gets free Starz for one year; after the year is up, will DISH hit you with a $5 cancellation fee if you don't want to have it beyond the one year time frame?


Nope.
The downgrade fee is for programming kept less than 30 days.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

It's weird.........:icon_stup I live in a community where you have two choices. You either sign up for Comcast the local cable outfit or you go with Satellite TV, either dishTV or Direct........:scratch: for the life of me I can't understand why anyone would go with Comcast, limited HD, ridiculous equipment, and price gouging. :icon_lame dishTV with all it's drama, experimental equipment and quirkiness is still the best game in my town.......:icon_da: that said I never had Direct...seen it though......dish wants a few dollars more....not a problem. I'll buy one less over priced beverage at the local burger joint.......or not...:coffee

:icon_band


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

James Long said:


> Which is basically one media source since the others quote the Denver Post.
> 
> I suppose DISH just forgot to put the release on their own site.


Good point. I just realized that.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

James Long said:


> Nope.
> The downgrade fee is for programming kept less than 30 days.


James, thanks.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

FYI, I wasn't doubting the information... just curious why Dish hadn't actually posted the press release.

It would appear that only the Denver Post got the info, and everyone else is quoting what they wrote... but nothing from Dish yet.

Maybe they meant to announce it at CES?


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Stewart Vernon said:


> FYI, I wasn't doubting the information... just curious why Dish hadn't actually posted the press release.
> 
> It would appear that only the Denver Post got the info, and everyone else is quoting what they wrote... but nothing from Dish yet.
> 
> Maybe they meant to announce it at CES?


It is a little strange.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> A few Starz channels are HD.
> # 350 / 9435 Starz! (East)
> # 351 / 9498 Starz! (West)
> # 352 / 9496 Starz! Edge
> ...


I have AT250 HD free for life, one of the channels listed in Mr. Longs site is in the red on my EPG -TMC (East). Only Encore East HD is available. As a matter of face Encore East SD was not included until this week (probably a free preview).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Michael P said:


> I have AT250 HD free for life, one of the channels listed in Mr. Longs site is in the red on my EPG -TMC (East). Only Encore East HD is available. As a matter of face Encore East SD was not included until this week (probably a free preview).


I wish I could find a good reference ... I'm 99.9% sure that people used to get TMC East HD in Gold HD (the AT 250 level HD). The AT 250 package includes TMC West SD ... there is no TMC West HD on DISH so subscribers got East instead (similar to the situation with Encore East HD). Last June I'd say I was 99.999% sure ...

As for Encore East SD, yes it is in free preview. HD 250 includes Encore West HD and you're getting East SD because of the free preview.


----------



## naptime (Mar 12, 2006)

So I now subscribe to top 200 plus HBO and Starz. Do I need to drop Starz to get it back next month for free? I'm not interested in any Pay-per-View coupons, as they are not HD in Alaska, and I can't even get them to tell me which PPV channels are available up here in any format. They just say "good question" and can't find the answer.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

James Long said:


> ... I'm 99.9% sure that people used to get TMC East HD in Gold HD (the AT 250 level HD). The AT 250 package includes TMC West SD ...


AT250, I get TMCW Ch 329 and TMCXW Ch 330. Don't know from SD/HD; makes no nevermind to me, can't tell the difference.

PPV coupons are useless to me. I don't think I've ever used one.


----------



## koralis (Aug 10, 2005)

_"We're giving you *FREE* Starz! Oh, and we're raising your rates *$5*. You're welcome!"_

Basically, seems like he's just forcing everyone to buy starz. Hurrah.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

koralis said:


> _"We're giving you *FREE* Starz! Oh, and we're raising your rates *$5*. You're welcome!"_
> 
> Basically, seems like he's just forcing everyone to buy starz. Hurrah.


Starz! is a $13 per month package. Encore is $5 per month or included in AT250.


----------



## zinger1457 (Sep 25, 2006)

DodgerKing said:


> ENGLEWOOD, Colo., Jan. 3, 2011 - DISH Network L.L.C. today announced that it is raising prices $3 to $5 per month on most programming packages starting in February 2011. DISH Network is then freezing prices on its primary programming packages through January 2013, becoming the only major satellite or cable company in America to announce a two-year price freeze.


Very misleading statement saying that it's a 2 year freeze since it's really a 1 year freeze. We will get increase in 2011, freeze in 2012, and since the freeze ends in Jan 2013 we will likely see an increase in 2013.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

So let's see my AT250 package goes up $5. and then it's frozen for 2 years?.With the $5. dollar increase my AT250 package(and believe me there is more than 250 channels) is still under $70. dollars a month!.That's a great deal in my book.Thank you Dish Network!.:grin:


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

phrelin said:


> Looking over my bills since I've had them in PDF format which was 2006, here's what I've discovered:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AMEN Brother! I don't know either.....but I like it!.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

356B said:


> It's weird.........:icon_stup I live in a community where you have two choices. You either sign up for Comcast the local cable outfit or you go with Satellite TV, either dishTV or Direct........:scratch: for the life of me I can't understand why anyone would go with Comcast, limited HD, ridiculous equipment, and price gouging. :icon_lame dishTV with all it's drama, experimental equipment and quirkiness is still the best game in my town.......:icon_da: that said I never had Direct...seen it though......dish wants a few dollars more....not a problem. I'll buy one less over priced beverage at the local burger joint.......or not...:coffee
> 
> :icon_band


Comcast has an awesome On Demand service,plus fast high speed internet,HDTV,phone,plus they bundle it all together.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

zinger1457 said:


> Very misleading statement saying that it's a 2 year freeze since it's really a 1 year freeze. We will get increase in 2011, freeze in 2012, and since the freeze ends in Jan 2013 we will likely see an increase in 2013.


So, from (say) February 2011 to February 2013 you will have only aged *one* year? lol


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

356B said:


> It's weird.........:icon_stup I live in a community where you have two choices. You either sign up for Comcast the local cable outfit or you go with Satellite TV, either dishTV or Direct........:scratch: for the life of me I can't understand why anyone would go with Comcast, limited HD, ridiculous equipment, and price gouging. :icon_lame dishTV with all it's drama, experimental equipment and quirkiness is still the best game in my town.......:icon_da: that said I never had Direct...seen it though......dish wants a few dollars more....not a problem. I'll buy one less over priced beverage at the local burger joint.......or not...:coffee
> 
> :icon_band


Comcast has lousy receivers, stand alone DVRS. They tack $11 per month for DVRs. I'm happy with Dish.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

will you people stop *****ing and moaning about price increases
every company raises prices.
gas prices go up every week.do u complain?
don't like it? theres the door,goodbye


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

domingos35 said:


> will you people stop *****ing and moaning about price increases
> every company raises prices.
> gas prices go up every week.do u complain?
> don't like it? theres the door,goodbye


Boy do companies love consumers like you. Bend over and don't ask questions. And I can't imagine anybody complaining about rising gas prices.


----------



## koralis (Aug 10, 2005)

James Long said:


> Starz! is a $13 per month package. Encore is $5 per month or included in AT250.


So I could save Charlie money by him not providing me Starz! and I'll just keep the $5. :lol:

The price Charlie normally charges and the price he pays are very different things.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> Comcast has an awesome On Demand service,plus fast high speed internet,HDTV,phone,plus they bundle it all together.


Depends on where you are located. Where I am we don't get the higher speeds on the internet (though it's still high speed), the HD offerings are limited, and they don't offer phone.


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

domingos35 said:


> will you people stop *****ing and moaning about price increases
> every company raises prices.
> gas prices go up every week.do u complain?
> don't like it? theres the door,goodbye


as a customer I have a right to complain. Don't like it, don't read. 

I spend 100.00 a month with Dish. That's a 100 reasons to complain when prices go up and nothing is, or little is, delivered in return.

Some of us have limited expendable income. All the 5.00 increases add up.

And yes I ***** about gas prices.

And I also ***** about people who complain about it


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

brucegrr said:


> ... that's a 100 reasons to complain when prices go up and nothing is, or little is, delivered in return.


lol 



> Some of us have limited expendable income. All the 5.00 increases add up.


Not so limited as to not be able to afford $100+ for TV. :nono2:


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> lol
> 
> Not so limited as to not be able to afford $100+ for TV. :nono2:


Very true. We all make choices concerning who we will give our money. Directv/Netflix is our entertainment of choice. We rarely got to a movie and we haven't bought a DVD in several years.

That said 5.00 here, 2.00 there,etc, etc, etc add up over time, especially when our income has not increased in 3 years.

Now, if Charlie would make my RSN fulltime HD I would promise not to ***** for two years.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

No matter what Charlie does, I'll find something to complain about. I guarantee it.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

brucegrr said:


> ...
> 
> That said 5.00 here, 2.00 there,etc, etc, etc add up over time, especially when our income has not increased in 3 years. ...


Don't feel like the Lone Ranger. Social Security and a Military Pension here. 
EDIT: I guess that's actually *two* years.


----------



## dlt (Feb 21, 2007)

Dish net. claims a price freeze for two years. that part is true, what you dont get is, they ALREADY rose the price for the next coming two years. They raise there price every Feburary. Last year (2010) they raised there price in Feb, then I believe again in June or abouts ( cant remeber the right month for sure) Now again in Feb of 2011. So, the first increase was for the 2010 year, the secound was for the 2011 increase, and now this Feb increase is for the 2012 increase. Now when Feb of 2013 roles around, that will be the increase for that year. So, my point is, they aready had the price increases for ever year well in advance, and now they have advertising ploy to bring in new customers that they have a price freeze for two years, when the current customers have been paying for it all along, and they got there increase well in advance for the next couple of years, reaping in more $$$ in the meantime.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

dlt said:


> Dish net. claims a price freeze for two years. that part is true, what you dont get is, they ALREADY rose the price for the next coming two years. They raise there price every Feburary. Last year (2010) they raised there price in Feb, then I believe again in June or abouts ( cant remeber the right month for sure) Now again in Feb of 2011. So, the first increase was for the 2010 year, the secound was for the 2011 increase, and now this Feb increase is for the 2012 increase. Now when Feb of 2013 roles around, that will be the increase for that year. So, my point is, they aready had the price increases for ever year well in advance, and now they have advertising ploy to bring in new customers that they have a price freeze for two years, when the current customers have been paying for it all along, and they got there increase well in advance for the next couple of years, reaping in more $$$ in the meantime.


So DirecTV is raising receiver rates (which is what DISH did in Feb 2010) _*and*_ package prices (which is what DISH did in June 2010). Does that count as two price increases or is their some elven magic that if you do two increases the same day it doesn't count as two?

DISH had one price increase last year ... they just gave their customers a five month break before the package price increase was effective.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

I have ordered changes to my account - dropped AT120  - kept locals and added HBO. The are upgrading my system to Eastern Arc only. Dish was very nice about, even though I now will have a smaller monthly bill. It was almost as if they were expecting this kind of request. We weren't watching the cable channels anyway (all crap with 20 minutes of commercials per hour). We have been mostly watching Netflix.


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy (Sep 28, 2007)

Wilf said:


> I have ordered changes to my account - dropped AT120 - kept locals and added HBO.


You need to own the receiver to do that though right?

Because I'd like to do exactly what you did sometime. I also have Netflix and don't care too much for the basic cable channel stuff either.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I moved the discussion about DishHD Absolute to an existing thread in the Dish HD forum:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=188493

Let's keep the DishHD Absolute discussion out of this thread since there was no mention of it at all in the press release that is the topic of this thread.

Now, back to topic...


----------



## dlt (Feb 21, 2007)

James Long said:


> So DirecTV is raising receiver rates (which is what DISH did in Feb 2010) _*and*_ package prices (which is what DISH did in June 2010). Does that count as two price increases or is their some elven magic that if you do two increases the same day it doesn't count as two?
> 
> DISH had one price increase last year ... they just gave their customers a five month break before the package price increase was effective.


OK, so two of the three price increases were for packages,and the other one for there receiver rates. Still it amounts to three price increases in one year.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

dlt said:


> OK, so two of the three price increases were for packages,and the other one for there receiver rates. Still it amounts to three price increases in one year.


Talk about inflation. We've gone from two increases in a year to three! 

The things that were increased in February were not increased in June. The packages that saw a bump in June had not been changed since February of 2009. The AT 120 packages have not been increased since February of 2009.

Two price increases would be the same thing being raised twice. DISH delayed part of last February's price increase five months and I appreciate that.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

dlt said:


> Dish net. claims a price freeze for two years. that part is true, what you dont get is, they ALREADY rose the price for the next coming two years. They raise there price every Feburary. Last year (2010) they raised there price in Feb, then I believe again in June or abouts ( cant remeber the right month for sure) Now again in Feb of 2011. So, the first increase was for the 2010 year, the secound was for the 2011 increase, and now this Feb increase is for the 2012 increase. Now when Feb of 2013 roles around, that will be the increase for that year. So, my point is, they aready had the price increases for ever year well in advance, and now they have advertising ploy to bring in new customers that they have a price freeze for two years, when the current customers have been paying for it all along, and they got there increase well in advance for the next couple of years, reaping in more $$$ in the meantime.


As I posted above the increase between 2007 and 2010 was 3.7% for the same core package, 3 premiums, and a 722 and 612. During that time I received some of the premiums for free and Cinemax for a penny for three years.

Yes, I will have to live three years to get the full benefit of the freeze because of the front end loading which gives the benefit only to loyal customers. That's my complaint. I'll have to live three more years.

I'm trying to figure out what happened to your Dish bill over the past four years or what you're planning regarding TV service over the next three?


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

Tecmo SB Guy said:


> You need to own the receiver to do that though right?
> 
> Because I'd like to do exactly what you did sometime. I also have Netflix and don't care too much for the basic cable channel stuff either.


Nope! I have a leased 722 and a 508 that I owned. The 508 gets replaced with a one tuner DVR (I wanted the UHF remote, which the non-DVR didn't). So instead of the $7 DVR fee, I will be paying $10 for the new leased unit. The 508 now becomes a door stop.

I was really surprised how agreeable they were. I suppose that much of what we pay for core programming really goes to the media/sports folks, and dropping this does not affect Dish's bottom line.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

James Long said:


> Talk about inflation. We've gone from two increases in a year to three!
> 
> The things that were increased in February were not increased in June. The packages that saw a bump in June had not been changed since February of 2009. The AT 120 packages have not been increased since February of 2009.
> 
> Two price increases would be the same thing being raised twice. DISH delayed part of last February's price increase five months and I appreciate that.


I do too!.

The thing that surprises me is with all these price increases and my AT250 package is still cheaper than anyone else.


----------



## samhevener (Feb 23, 2006)

James Long said:


> Talk about inflation. We've gone from two increases in a year to three!
> 
> The things that were increased in February were not increased in June. The packages that saw a bump in June had not been changed since February of 2009. The AT 120 packages have not been increased since February of 2009.
> 
> Two price increases would be the same thing being raised twice. DISH delayed part of last February's price increase five months and I appreciate that.


There's no inflation, at least that is what those of us on Social Security have been told the past TWO years.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

samhevener said:


> There's no inflation, at least that is what those of us on Social Security have been told the past TWO years.


There must be inflation, the teacher's union here is threatening to strike if they don't get a 3% raise.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

No official inflation because they took food and gasoline out of the calculation.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Uh, the inflation was counting last year's price increase as three increases ... not opening the door for a discussion of the inflation rate (although comparing the apparent price increase against the consumer price index would be on topic).


----------



## Boston (Aug 29, 2006)

A couple of week s ago I got a call from Dish checking on which satellites my system was pointing to. The caller indicated that subscribers with HD packages not on the eastern/western arc would need to be changed over. 

They indicated that 30-40 new HD channels would be coming but could give no info as to what they were or when they would be available. These channels would only be on the east/west arcs.

Does anyone have any info on this and whether it will make the $5 increase easier to swallow?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

There are a great number of HD channels on 72 and 129. If you don't have a full arc you're missing them. Eastern is 65/72/77 and Western is 110/119/129.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

RasputinAXP said:


> There are a great number of HD channels on 72 and 129. If you don't have a full arc you're missing them. Eastern is 65/72/77 and Western is 110/119/129.


Eastern arc is *61.5*, *72.7*, and 77.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

scooper said:


> Eastern arc is *61.5*, *72.7*, and 77.


er. Yeah. I knew that. Keyboard dyslexia. Went to type 61 and my fingers slipped.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> Prices originally posted by *DodgerKing*
> 
> 
> *AT 120 will be $44.99 from $39.99 (+$5)*
> ...


So each package will go down $2 each year for 3 years? Is this correct?


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Paul Secic said:


> So each package will go down $2 each year for 3 years? Is this correct?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Paul Secic said:


> So each package will go down $2 each year for 3 years? Is this correct?


No ... each price has gone up the levels shown. The bold is the reported February price ... the rest is the last time each price has changed over the past couple of years to show history.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Official statement in a bill:



> Effective February 1, 2011
> Please note the following programming and monthly rate changes to your
> AT&T | DISH Network Service:
> The following packages will all increase by $5 (new prices listed):
> ...


----------



## plasmacat (Mar 14, 2007)

My bill for Feb (Service period 2/2/11 - 3/1/11)did not increase. I have top 200, HD platinum, and a 622 service fee.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I would not expect an increase until the first bill generated after the price change (Feb 1st).


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Woof!

The price on Playboy with the AEP package goes from $7 to $16 (129% increase).


----------



## Alsat (Jun 30, 2004)

P Smith said:


> Official statement in a bill:...Existing residential customers who pay a Programming Access Fee ($6) and do not subscribe to
> International programming will be migrated to the Welcome Pack and see an increase of $8.99. ...


So this means my bill will be going from $60.50 to $70? That's a 15% increase!


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Dish is going to have to be careful about price increases in the future. People are turning to less expensive, on-demand online content. Satellite can't compete with the convenience of "on-demand", and they are making themselves less and less competitive on price, too.

Michael


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

Michael1 said:


> Dish is going to have to be careful about price increases in the future. People are turning to less expensive, on-demand online content. Satellite can't compete with the convenience of "on-demand", and they are making themselves less and less competitive on price, too.
> Michael


I got the Google TV with Dish integration, more because I'm an old Geek than anything. My wife and I discovered Netflix streaming because of it. We have been watching a movie or two each night since. The other night, my wife was holding the keyboard/remote and said "I love this thing."

Happy wife, happy life!


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I still haven't figured out the impact on my bill. I subscribe to AEP, free HD for life, and Platinum HD. I know AEP goes up $5. Somewhere I saw a report Dish would give a year of Platinum HD at no charge to AEP subscribers. But I also saw something about some people just getting some free PPV. Either I'm not looking in the right place or Dish doesn't address this on the website. So I guess I'll have to wait until mid February when my first post-price increase bill arrives to see what the impact will be. How hard would it be to send me an email explaining how I'll be impacted? I already get my bill online.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

naptime said:


> So I now subscribe to top 200 plus HBO and Starz. Do I need to drop Starz to get it back next month for free? I'm not interested in any Pay-per-View coupons, as they are not HD in Alaska, and I can't even get them to tell me which PPV channels are available up here in any format. They just say "good question" and can't find the answer.


As I understand it, if you do nothing, you'll get FREE ENCORE channels for a year. If you drop Starz, than you'll get FREE STARZ for a year.

BillJ: Sounds like you'll be geting the PPV coupons. If you drop HD platinum now, then you'll likely get that FREE for a yr instead.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

naptime said:


> So I now subscribe to top 200 plus HBO and Starz. Do I need to drop Starz to get it back next month for free? I'm not interested in any Pay-per-View coupons, as they are not HD in Alaska, and I can't even get them to tell me which PPV channels are available up here in any format. They just say "good question" and can't find the answer.


Yes you need to drop STARZ to get it for free.


----------



## chouseman (Feb 9, 2010)

Getting in late here, but I read all the prior posts and didn't notice this question answered. When you go to Dishnetwork.com and look at the new customer offers, for AT120 it says "24.99" per month for 12 months. So, if you're a new customer and sign a 24-month contract before the price increase, don't they have to maintain at least the 12-month-advertised price for 12 months? Otherwise, it would seem to be false advertising.

And if they do maintain it, will the month 13-24 price go to standard rates, or will they mantain that price as well?

I did notice in the mail a flyer lately that said $15-off for the first 12 months without making any mention of actual prices, which is different from flyers in the past.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Unless you have a specific guaranteed price plan, then just being under contract doesn't mean your price will stay flat for the commitment.

Dish has sometimes had price freezes... but those were independent offers not tied to a particular commitment.


So... your commitment is to the 2-year timeframe and a minimum qualifying package... but not to a specific price.


----------



## Glen_D (Oct 21, 2006)

In the example you gave, the $24.99/mo. pricing should remain in effect for the first 12 months, but beginning with month 13, you will begin paying the regular monthly rate for that package, even though you are still under contract. 

So for example, if that $24.99/mo. package is regular $39.99 right now, but at the end of your 12-month promotional pricing period, the regular monthly rate for that package has increased to $44.99, you will begin paying $44.99 at month 13.


----------



## chouseman (Feb 9, 2010)

Glen_D said:


> So for example, if that $24.99/mo. package is regular $39.99 right now, but at the end of your 12-month promotional pricing period, the regular monthly rate for that package has increased to $44.99, you will begin paying $44.99 at month 13.


Thanks Glen. So... will the new customer 1st 12 mo. price also go up when the regular price goes up?

Because if it's going up for new customers, and someone is thinking of signing up, they should try to sign a contract before Feb 1, wouldn't you think?


----------



## chouseman (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh, and this raises a new question. Those new customers on their frst 12 months will still get the free 1 year of Starz (or other bonus) even though they don't get the price increase until month 13, right?


----------



## Glen_D (Oct 21, 2006)

I'll present another hypothetical scenario:

You activate service Jan. 31, and the 12-month promotional rate is $24.99. At month 12, you are still paying $24.99, but at month 13, the regular pricing for that pacakage is now $44.99, so that is what you'll start paying.

Let's say you wait until Feb 2 to activate service, but the $24.99/mo. promotion has expired; it's now $29.99/mo. for the first 12. So at month 12, you are still paying $29.99/mo, but at month 13, you start paying the current regular rate, which is $44.99.

So waiting a few days to sign up will cost you an extra $5/mo. for the first 12, assuming they also raise the promotional pricing by $5 at the same time.


----------



## chouseman (Feb 9, 2010)

Glen_D said:


> I'll present another hypothetical scenario: ...


Actually, that is exactly what I was talking about. There's a $60 incentive for new customers to sign up before Feb 1. Seems to me that E* should be pushing hard for new customers to get in before Feb 1, unless they don't want to blatantly talk about their price increase, or they don't want any more customers getting the cheaper price for the next 12 months.

And you raise another question by using the word "activate". If I sign up for service on January 31 but don't activate until Feb 15, will I lose this potential $60 savings on the 1st 12 months?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Glen_D said:


> In the example you gave, the $24.99/mo. pricing should remain in effect for the first 12 months, but beginning with month 13, you will begin paying the regular monthly rate for that package, even though you are still under contract.
> 
> So for example, if that $24.99/mo. package is regular $39.99 right now, but at the end of your 12-month promotional pricing period, the regular monthly rate for that package has increased to $44.99, you will begin paying $44.99 at month 13.


Unfortunately DISH's offer is $15 off the package price. When the prices go up in a few days ALL customers with a package that is increasing in price WILL see the price increase. The regular $39.99 promotional $24.99 price will become regular $44.99 promotional $29.99.

Customers signing up today are getting $15 off ... NOT a guarantee of $24.99 for a year. Please read the offer details!

Once the new pricing takes effect DISH is guaranteeing no package price increase for two years ... which means the regular $44.99 price will remain until at least February 2013.


----------



## chouseman (Feb 9, 2010)

James Long said:


> Customers signing up today are getting $15 off ... NOT a guarantee of $24.99 for a year. Please read the offer details!


Well, when you go to dishnetwork.com the large headlines are "24.99/mo. for 1 year", not "$15/mo. off for 1 year". You put the thing in your cart and the price/month is shown, not $15 off. I'd be surprised if some law firm doesn't file a class action suit for false advertising.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Current top graphic from the AT120 offer page ...









DISH has been doing this for years. I don't recall a single "promotional price" that outlived a price increase on the regular package. They are discounts, not fixed prices.

(*DISH will occasionally offer alternate packages, such as the Cinemax for a penny deal or grandfathered packages. But the AT packages increase for all ... including those still receiving a discount.)


----------



## Glen_D (Oct 21, 2006)

James Long said:


> Unfortunately DISH's offer is $15 off the package price. When the prices go up in a few days ALL customers with a package that is increasing in price WILL see the price increase. The regular $39.99 promotional $24.99 price will become regular $44.99 promotional $29.99.
> 
> Customers signing up today are getting $15 off ... NOT a guarantee of $24.99 for a year. Please read the offer details!
> 
> Once the new pricing takes effect DISH is guaranteeing no package price increase for two years ... which means the regular $44.99 price will remain until at least February 2013.


The Dish Network website is the only place I have seen promotional pricing stated as "$15 off for 12 months". Every current local flyer/mailer/advertisement I have seen has stated AT120, for example, as $24.99/mo. for 12 months (with 24-month commitment). I can't find any of these new-customer promotions that state they are valid beyond 01/31/2011, and none of them mention anything about impending price increases, promotions beyond that date, nor do they state what your pricing will be beginning with month 13. 


chouseman said:


> Well, when you go to dishnetwork.com the large headlines are "24.99/mo. for 1 year", not "$15/mo. off for 1 year". You put the thing in your cart and the price/month is shown, not $15 off. I'd be surprised if some law firm doesn't file a class action suit for false advertising.


If I'm Joe Average, and I get Dish Network installed on 01/31/2011, I would be pretty upset to find out that the advertised $24.99/mo. 12-month pricing is actually going to be $24.99 for month 1, and then $29.99 for month 2-12. I'm not a lawyer, but it sure sounds deceptive to me.

If they state "$15/mo. off for 1-year", then yes, I think they are well within their right to increase the pricing, as long as they are giving you at least $15 off whatever the current package pricing happens to be. But to tell me in writing "$24.99/mo. for 12-months", that is what I would expect to pay for said term.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

The ClubDISH cards they mail to refer a friend all have the same wording as the ads you get in the mail, see in the paper, ...



> "Over 120 top channels for $24.99/mo for 12 months"
> HD Free for Life
> HBO/Showtime 3 mo/FREE HD DVR/FREE Installation stuff
> "12-month price and Free HD require 24-month Agreement and AutoPay with Paperless Billing"


Fine print on the back says


> You must order, install, and activate programming by 1/31/11


Getting that done before the increase isn't likely if not already in the works. Other than getting an extra $50 and restrictions that you can't be a returning sub and MUST do 24 month commit, ClubDISH terms are the same as a new sub terms.

I don't know what happens to new subs that activated recently, but the cards that expired 9/28/10 are exactly the same and SHOULD only be charged $24.99 for the first 12 months.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

It has been my belief and I've always made it clear to customers that the current promotion did not include a fixed price for 12 months but did include a $15.00 per month discount on whatever the current package price was. After reading the OP, I checked out the Dish homepage and to me, it clearly shows an apparent "For 1 Year" price for all of the AT and the AEP programming packages. I thought I'd give Dish a call to cofirm this. I cleariy asked the CSR "If there is a package price increase in the customer's first year of service, will it apply to that customer?". To my suprise, the CSR said "absolutly not". The CSR said that the current offer included a fixed package price for the 1st year as stated on the Dish site home page. 

Maybe one of the resident Dish IRT members could clarify/explain the conflicting info on this one.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

VDP07 said:


> Maybe one of the resident Dish IRT members could clarify/explain the conflicting info on this one.


That would be nice ...

If the price doesn't go up with the rest of us it would reflect a change from what we have seen with every previous price increase.


----------



## Glen_D (Oct 21, 2006)

Once again, in today's local newspaper, there is an ad for Dish Network, that states "120 Channels Including Locals $24.99 A Month For 12 Months" below that it exclaims "Lock In Your Savings For A Year!" The expiration date on the promotion is 01/31/2011.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Glen_D said:


> Once again, in today's local newspaper, there is an ad for Dish Network, that states "120 Channels Including Locals $24.99 A Month For 12 Months" below that it exclaims "Lock In Your Savings For A Year!" The expiration date on the promotion is 01/31/2011.





James Long said:


> Unfortunately DISH's offer is $15 off the package price. When the prices go up in a few days ALL customers with a package that is increasing in price WILL see the price increase. The regular $39.99 promotional $24.99 price will become regular $44.99 promotional $29.99.
> 
> Customers signing up today are getting $15 off ... NOT a guarantee of $24.99 for a year. Please read the offer details!
> 
> Once the new pricing takes effect DISH is guaranteeing no package price increase for two years ... which means the regular $44.99 price will remain until at least February 2013.


As far as I know James Long's answer is the correct answer.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Jhon69 said:


> As far as I know James Long's answer is the correct answer.


James' answer is what I would have said for a long time. I don't know that they STOPPED doing it, but they did settle up with a action by most states for doing that (and other things that could be viewed as good business, or simply unethical, depending on spin/tilt). 
http://www.walletpop.com/2009/07/16...up-millions-to-settle-complaints-filed-by-46/


> Among the complaints filed with the state and the BBB regarding the Dish Network: Dish and its authorized retailers would offer big packages with discounts for a two-year commitment from consumers and then boost the price and/or reduce service. Consumers who then wanted to cancel their service were told they would face hundreds of dollars in cancellation penalties. Dish also was accused of drawing payment from customers' bank accounts and credit cards without proper warning or authorization and violating Do-Not-Call telemarketing laws.


I'm no retailer, but they can probably attest to DISH being pretty anal about the content of the adverts (not just the coop payment qualifier either). The flyer and newspaper ads quoting a specific price (and "act now to lock in") aren't retailer's own ideas - DISH has approved ads for retailers to use. The URL for allowed ad slicks moves around so I've NO specific knowledge of current slicks. Google will show you the slicks from 2004, 2007, ... but I don't know a current retailer site.

DISH might jack up the rate for new subs in Feb bills, but that brought them grief in the prior action. Doing other 24 month commits (Dish'n It Up, HD for Life, ...) would provide no such price lock in. When WWW.dishnetwork.com explicitly says
$24.99 /Mo FOR 1 YEAR
it really ought to cost that for a year - IF you can get it activated in time to still qualify. Someone that signed up on Jan 1st for what appeared to be a fixed price SHOULDN'T see a price hike. That's an ethical SHOULDN'T, not a DISH WON'T increase the price.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

The current offer which ends Jan 31 is $15 off your bill for a year there is no guarantee of price and yes that price goes up on Jan 1 $5 no matter what. The fine print will tell you that and when you sign up it'll also be told to you via the obligatory disclosures that come with every sale. The ads that show a price are merely an example of what your bill could be but of course we all know what your actual bill will be depends on the package you subsribe to and what kind of set up you have (ie number of tv's, DVR/No DVR, HD, Auto pay? etc). A lot of Dish retailers use the lowest possible price your bill could be during whatever the current promo is because they have people who know their jobs depend on how much the telephone rings in response to the ad they have out there and they know the phones will ring more if they put a price on the ad as opposed to "$15.00 off". Plus with all the different individual variables that could apply to every person that calls in it's really hard to put out an ad that covers all the bases w/out becoming a muddled mess, so they try to keep it as simple as possible. When you call in you'll then speak to someone who'll give you the details of the promo and how it applies to your specific situation. So it doesn't matter when you sign up your bill still goes up on Feb 1st whether you've been with Dish one day and you're under contract for the next two years or if you're a long standing customer w/ no contract.


----------



## sliderbob (Aug 10, 2007)

So are all Dish customers receiving Starz free for 1 year?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

sliderbob said:


> So are all Dish customers receiving Starz free for 1 year?


Only those who don't already have it.


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

Starting when? I’ve received no notification of this.


----------



## joecap1946 (Aug 22, 2008)

kc1ih said:


> Starting when? I've received no notification of this.


Feb 1st, to celebrate Dish's 30th Anniversary. They are going to waive the $40.00 EHD fee as well.


----------



## dwarren2 (Jan 11, 2006)

Starz HD is already activated.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Officially February 1st when everything changes. Look for channel 339, 349 or 360 in your guide (don't look now ... look when they become active!).


----------



## sliderbob (Aug 10, 2007)

joecap1946 said:


> Feb 1st, to celebrate Dish's 30th Anniversary. They are going to waive the $40.00 EHD fee as well.


They're gonna waive the $40 EHD? Dang! I should have waited. Or will they give us $40 credit if we already have it on? That would be nice


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

sliderbob said:


> They're gonna waive the $40 EHD? Dang! I should have waited. Or will they give us $40 credit if we already have it on? That would be nice


When did you pay it? If it was within the past month you might want to ask (once the fee is gone).


----------



## sliderbob (Aug 10, 2007)

James Long said:


> When did you pay it? If it was within the past month you might want to ask (once the fee is gone).


No, it was about a year ago...lol.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

tsmacro said:


> The current offer which ends Jan 31 is $15 off your bill for a year there is no guarantee of price and yes that price goes up on Jan 1 $5 no matter what. The fine print will tell you that and when you sign up it'll also be told to you via the obligatory disclosures that come with every sale. The ads that show a price are merely an example of what your bill could be but of course we all know what your actual bill will be depends on the package you subsribe to and what kind of set up you have (ie number of tv's, DVR/No DVR, HD, Auto pay? etc). A lot of Dish retailers use the lowest possible price your bill could be during whatever the current promo is because they have people who know their jobs depend on how much the telephone rings in response to the ad they have out there and they know the phones will ring more if they put a price on the ad as opposed to "$15.00 off". Plus with all the different individual variables that could apply to every person that calls in it's really hard to put out an ad that covers all the bases w/out becoming a muddled mess, so they try to keep it as simple as possible. When you call in you'll then speak to someone who'll give you the details of the promo and how it applies to your specific situation. So it doesn't matter when you sign up your bill still goes up on Feb 1st whether you've been with Dish one day and you're under contract for the next two years or if you're a long standing customer w/ no contract.


Dish Network's package price increases normally happen on Feb. 1st of the year.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

tsmacro said:


> The current offer which ends Jan 31 is $15 off your bill for a year there is no guarantee of price and yes that price goes up on Jan 1 $5 no matter what.


We know you meant Feb, but the question is more what happens to the discount on new bills for ~ new subs. Will the net cost increase in the first year? FWIW, 4 out of 5 CSRs say yes. 

I spent several hours at a friends house yesterday that was having AT200 installed. I had told him his first bill would be for two months, couldn't be sure what price he'd pay, and that he'd be more likely to only have to pay $39.99 if he waited (but my ClubDISH card said it had to be installed by 31Jan).

It turns out the new (to me) procedure is to charge the 1st month to a card immediately, and then bill in 35 days for the 2nd month. The email DISH sent shows $54.99 and a $15 discount. Today's new sub offer is a $20 discount on $59.99, or only pay $39.99 for the full year. If they stick to 31Jan price and discount, it is kind of a double screw job. I can just give him $5/month from the referral so he'll break even, but it would simply be WRONG. Yea, I know that's what DISH has always done though. I still have a little hope it has changed, but not a lot of faith.


----------



## Glen_D (Oct 21, 2006)

Looking over the new-customer promotional pricing effective today, 02/01/2011, it is no longer a flat $15 off for 12-months of whatever package you choose. AT120 is still $15 off/month for the first 12, increasing the promotional price to $29.99/month, but AT200, 250, and the Everything Pack, are now $20 off/month for the first 12. Dish America has been added as the new price-leader promotion, at $10 off/month for the first 12 (24.99).

So, for new customers who activated today, if they subscribed to AT 200, 250, or Everything, there should be no difference in the old vs. new 12-month promotional pricing. If they signed up for AT120, it will be $5 more per month for the first 12 for _new_ customers.

The big question would be what happens to customers who signed up yesterday or earlier. Will they get the 12-month pricing that was in effect when they signed up? Or will they just get $15 off/month of the new regular price of whatever package they are subscribing to? If Dish sticks to $15 off, a lot of those customers will be paying more than the customers who waited until today.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Glen_D said:


> Looking over the new-customer promotional pricing effective today, 02/01/2011, it is no longer a flat $15 off for 12-months of whatever package you choose. AT120 is still $15 off/month for the first 12, increasing the promotional price to $29.99/month, but AT200, 250, and the Everything Pack, are now $20 off/month for the first 12. Dish America has been added as the new price-leader promotion, at $10 off/month for the first 12 (24.99).
> 
> So, for new customers who activated today, if they subscribed to AT 200, 250, or Everything, there should be no difference in the old vs. new 12-month promotional pricing. If they signed up for AT120, it will be $5 more per month for the first 12 for _new_ customers.
> 
> The big question would be what happens to customers who signed up yesterday or earlier. Will they get the 12-month pricing that was in effect when they signed up? Or will they just get $15 off/month of the new regular price of whatever package they are subscribing to? If Dish sticks to $15 off, a lot of those customers will be paying more than the customers who waited until today.


They would receive the promotional programing rate that was in effect until Jan.31,2011.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Glen_D said:


> The big question would be what happens to customers who signed up yesterday or earlier. Will they get the 12-month pricing that was in effect when they signed up? Or will they just get $15 off/month of the new regular price of whatever package they are subscribing to?


One gets the offer that was available at the time one signed up ... $15 off. IIRC last month's offer included free HBO & Showtime for three months and now it is just free Showtime (and separately, Playboy). Offers change.

Being existing customers on January 31st, they probably got a 30th anniversary gift that new customers are not getting. I'm sure any who are unsatisfication could be dealt with in a single call.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The 2 year price freeze is a little bit misleading.

Dish raises prices on February 1, 2011.

February 2012 - no price increase.

February 2013 - Dish raises prices, so they only miss one price increase, not the implied two year freeze.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> ......Dish raises prices on February 1......


And sometimes they raise them on June 3rd like in 2010. If the package prices do not increase for 24 full months, I don't have a problem with Dish calling it a 2 year programming price freeze. Along with the 30th anniversary freebies and increasing the monthly credits to $20 on the AT200 and higher for new customers, I'd say Dish is doing a pretty good job of softening the blow of this (higher than normal) latest price increase.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

sliderbob said:


> So are all Dish customers receiving Starz free for 1 year?


Nope!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I've updated my billing information history spreadsheet. Right now I'm at the end of a Starz 3 month freebie. But it appears in 2011 I'll be paying $1/month less for the same packages and equipment that I did in 2007.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Jim5506 said:


> The 2 year price freeze is a little bit misleading.
> 
> Dish raises prices on February 1, 2011.
> 
> ...


What is misleading about it?

Your price will stay the same from Feb 2011 to Feb 2013... That's a period of 2 years with the same price... thus a 2 year price freeze.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Stewart Vernon said:


> What is misleading about it?
> 
> Your price will stay the same from Feb 2011 to Feb 2013... That's a period of 2 years with the same price... thus a 2 year price freeze.


And if they did not do that, but raised prices in Feb 2011 and again in Feb 2012 that would be a *one year* price freeze followed by another *one year* price freeze? lol


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

SaltiDawg said:


> And if they did not do that, but raised prices in Feb 2011 and again in Feb 2012 that would be a *one year* price freeze followed by another *one year* price freeze? lol


Technically true... but they don't ever advertise a 1 year price freeze.

A 2 year price freeze means a two year period where the price remains the same. I'm not sure why some were expecting something different.

When you sign a 2 year contract... it covers 2 years... not 3 years... so it seems like the same metric is being used for both "guarantees".


----------



## Slider51 (Mar 3, 2011)

As always, February and yet another hike in prices from DishNetwork. Oh but wait there's a PRICE FREEZE!!??!!

That's as laughable as trusting DishNetwork to bill you just for what you signed up for. Notice the wording, they're "freezing" the prices on the channel packages. All that means, to anyone subscribing to DishNetwork, is that three or five or eight months from now or whenever they decide to jack us up again, they'll call the next hike a new "Fee" of some kind, or they'll raise the DVR fees again, or whatever else they decide to call it, but they won't raise your channel package fee.

Just more smoke and mirrors...DishNetwork is no more trustworthy than your credit card company, with their famous "we can change any or all of the provisions of your agreement any time we want, for any reason or no reason whatsoever". You WILL pay higher prices more than once over the next 2 years, bet on that...

There will be at least 2 more price hikes in the next 6 months, just like always....just more of the same under a clever new name....nothing is EVER done out of the goodness of DishNetwork's hearts for the benefit of subscribers.

I remember when pay TV first started...you actually could watch TV with no commercials at all, that was the reason for paying for it. Now we pay more than ever to watch commercial-laden TV that is nothing but rerun after rerun. Some progress.....


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

Slider51 said:


> As always, February and yet another hike in prices from DishNetwork. Oh but wait there's a PRICE FREEZE!!??!!
> 
> That's as laughable as trusting DishNetwork to bill you just for what you signed up for. Notice the wording, they're "freezing" the prices on the channel packages. All that means, to anyone subscribing to DishNetwork, is that three or five or eight months from now or whenever they decide to jack us up again, they'll call the next hike a new "Fee" of some kind, or they'll raise the DVR fees again, or whatever else they decide to call it, but they won't raise your channel package fee.
> 
> ...


directv troll


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Honestly, I see how people can interpret it as one year without a hike. But I can also see that Dish is saying 24 months will go by before they raise package prices.

As for fees, I have to admit, they could raise them, will they? Who knows.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DISH has honored two year price freezes before. I'm sure they can do it again.

I don't see them increasing receiver fees within the next couple years. They are already not competitive. (Or barely competitive if you count a Duo as two receivers. - But the extra $3 because it is a DVR? Such increases lose receivers.)

Other fees ... what else is there to fee? They dropped the one time fee to add an EHD to a DVR.

I'm pretty sure that we will make it to next February before we see any increases. And if you want an 11 month warning of what is likely to go up, look at what is not guaranteed. Premium channels. I'd also expect an increase in the cost of Multi-Sport which is underpriced at $7 per month. Whatever goes up I'm sure someone will go all junior high on it and call Charlie a liar but overall I expect the next 23 months to be a stable time for prices.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

James Long said:


> Whatever goes up *I'm sure someone will go all junior high on it* and call Charlie a liar but overall I expect the next 23 months to be a stable time for prices.


LMAO....made my morning.


----------



## Slider51 (Mar 3, 2011)

domingos35 said:


> directv troll


For your info, Mr. "DirectTV troll", I am a DishNetwork subscriber, have been for 3-1/2 years, came directly from Comcast cable. never been a DirectTV subscriber, and I've seen nothing but sleazy and deceptive billing practices from DishNetwork since 41 days after I signed up for their service...that's when they hit us with their first jack-em-up after we listened to the Dish Network salesman tell us all sorts of wonderful things about how their 24-month commitment protected US, the customer. From than on, it's been one scam after another, we finally were forced to drop auto-pay after being billed for stuff we never ordered or authorized, fees for this, fees for that, on and on ad nauseum. At least forcing a paper statement paid with a check allows us to catch their little games before they have our money.

The ONLY thing that stops us from dumping Dish is lack of anyplace else not playing the same stinky games. They've all been whacked for deceptive marketing and advertising, deceptive billing practices, etc...

So then, did you have anything relevant to the discussion to say, or are you just content to be another one of those forum mall-rat types that slides out from under your rock once in a while to make a snide comment with no other purpose in mind than your own entertainment?


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Wow two posts, member for one day, and already feisty .....


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

tampa8 said:


> Wow two posts, member for one day, and already feisty .....


If your first post you were called a troll you might be as well.

There are a lot of ways that Dish could do something but to speculate now would just incite troll comments so I guess in 24 months we can see.

My bet would be new packages and they would be higher for new customers after the rebate. Dish loves new packages.

It could be they're willing to take the hit on profit to reduce churn who knows. Either way I hope it works out for people's pocket books.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Or.... Maybe I wasn't (or to the best of my knowledge ever) called a troll because I didn't write a post like that as one of my first ones. He writes a post that is all rants, accusations, etc from being a member for a day.... I don't blame someone calling him a Troll. That doesn't mean he can't post what he wants, but so can others in response. I have seen this over and over through many years. A couple of rants against Dish (Or Direct in that forum) and the poster is gone or changes his name....


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Some people just like to complain ... I'd prefer they did it factually - but I can understand some anger at signing a two year contract right before a price increase (DISH offers discounts on their programming packages for new customers, not fixed prices). DISH has had one receiver monthly price increase ... not one every three to six months. They generally have one package price each year ... last year's was delayed a few months.

If someone wants to find something to complain about they can find it. They can also find another provider to complain about. There is probably something more than just DISH's actions driving complaints ... people are frustrated at many things (unemployment, underemployment, lack of raises, threats of unemployment, lack of spending money, spouses wanting to spend unavailable money or wanting spending cut back, etc.) and lash out at what they can. DISH price increases are an easy target.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Slider51 said:


> For your info, Mr. "DirectTV troll", I am a DishNetwork subscriber, have been for 3-1/2 years, came directly from Comcast cable. never been a DirectTV subscriber, and I've seen nothing but sleazy and deceptive billing practices from DishNetwork since 41 days after I signed up for their service...that's when they hit us with their first jack-em-up after we listened to the Dish Network salesman tell us all sorts of wonderful things about how their 24-month commitment protected US, the customer. From than on, it's been one scam after another, we finally were forced to drop auto-pay after being billed for stuff we never ordered or authorized, fees for this, fees for that, on and on ad nauseum. At least forcing a paper statement paid with a check allows us to catch their little games before they have our money.
> 
> The ONLY thing that stops us from dumping Dish is lack of anyplace else not playing the same stinky games. They've all been whacked for deceptive marketing and advertising, deceptive billing practices, etc...
> 
> So then, did you have anything relevant to the discussion to say, or are you just content to be another one of those forum mall-rat types that slides out from under your rock once in a while to make a snide comment with no other purpose in mind than your own entertainment?


When a salesman tells you how great his product is let's hope you learned something the first time.Dish Network is not a bad service and DirecTV is not either.It's the yahoos who for some reason think they need to misrepresent the product they are selling to make a sell.But if they continue to do this it will come back and bite them on the butt.Believe me I have seen it happen before.

If you have never had DirecTV then when your done with Dish Network you would need to try them also,because only then can you know which one is right for you.Good Luck!.


----------



## Slider51 (Mar 3, 2011)

Jhon69 said:


> When a salesman tells you how great his product is let's hope you learned something the first time.Dish Network is not a bad service and DirecTV is not either.It's the yahoos who for some reason think they need to misrepresent the product they are selling to make a sell.But if they continue to do this it will come back and bite them on the butt.Believe me I have seen it happen before.
> 
> If you have never had DirecTV then when your done with Dish Network you would need to try them also,because only then can you know which one is right for you.Good Luck!.


Thanks, Jhon69,

For once, a reply relevant to what was being said in my post, rather than questioning my motives and perpetuating the idea that one must first be part of some "good ol' boy club" to make a comment on somebody's "turf". That game wasn't invented here, you can find the same mentality on just about any web forum disussing just about any subject. Unlike so many others, I don't have the time to live on forums and "make them my own"...but when enuff is enuff, I'll use my "first post" to say it just like I think it should be said and the peanut gallery can giggle amongst themselves to their heart's content.

You are right about everything you said: First, DishNetwork IS a good service - so far beyond cable it's not even apples and apples. And that's what is SO irritating about their slimy billing and pricing practices (and DirectTV's, from everything else I read about them)...it is precisely the out and out lying that took place on the phone with Dish Network 3-1/2 years ago and then the continued nickel and diming that has gone on almost non-stop since that has us in an uproar.

We love the great HD picture, the DVR is awesome technology that we have since come to realize we can't do without considering the wall to wall commercials on every channel. But when you're introducing me to a new service, tell me what you're going to give me, tell me what you're going to charge me, and then live by it for the length of time you agreed to...

Like I said, I was so happy to dump Comcast cable, that we made one huge basic mistake - we TRUSTED Dish Network's salesperson (not a reseller, we went straight to Dish) to give us the complete whole story. And 41 days into it, we get hit with a $20 per month upcharge, for the same exact 200-channel package we signed up for, forget the promotional pricing, this is now what you pay. So we complain, and another Dish employee agrees to knock 10 bucks a month off the upcharge (only half of it) for the rest of the 24 months...well, that lasts for 2 months and disappears, and we have Dish people telling us "we didn't agree to that" (even though it was on two months previous bills). Then, the "new fees" game starts, every month our credit card gets charged for something different, channel package changes that we never ordered, and "change fees" on top of that, and of course once they charge the fee, no credits are issued to the card, we have to trust them to deduct them next month, which never happens, and so on and so forth - I'm not interested in laying out 42 months of bills on this forum for the good ol' boys, but every statement for nine months in a row we had to spend 45 minutes to an hour going up the food chain to just get a correct bill.

So many errors that it could not have been mistakes...at any rate, for one TV, one DVR, and a 200-channel package, no pay-per-views, we have seen a minimum of seven price increases in 42 months...call them whatever they want, but when my bill goes up, it's a price increase. Only three bills in a row were actually as expected, the three directly following us going back to paper bills and paying by check.

And then this new! Exciting! News! Like "we're feeling guilty about sticking you every time we turn around, so we're going to impose a freeze on ourselves, see?" This latest marketing spin is just another example of smiling to our face as they stick it in our backs yet again. And our real problem? The logical thing for us to do is bail and head over to DirectTV for their latest promotion...but to what? No way of knowing if the signal integrity is as good, whether their DVR's are as nice as Dish's, or if we're not just setting ourselves up for another bait and switch jack-em-up scheme 39 days down the road this time. Just a little honesty in business, that's all, just a little straight-up name your price, let me decide, then honor it, and I'll probably spend myself past the point that you mug me for now.

Until enough consumers start demanding a contract that sets down terms that are binding on BOTH parties, we're all just sitting ducks for a company that already bills 7 BILLION bucks a MONTH (okay they claim 140 million subscribers times a conservative guess at 50 bucks a month, you good ol' boys do your own math)...do we REALLY think there's ANY conscience there at all?

I may have to pay another 5 bucks this month, but I'm not holding out any hope that it will stop there...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Slider51 said:


> Until enough consumers start demanding a contract that sets down terms that are binding on BOTH parties, we're all just sitting ducks for a company that already bills 7 BILLION bucks a MONTH (okay they claim 140 million subscribers times a conservative guess at 50 bucks a month, you good ol' boys do your own math)...do we REALLY think there's ANY conscience there at all?


DISH has 14 million subscribers, and averaged $73.32 per subscriber per month in 2010 - just over one billion revenue before paying for all the equipment, employees and paying the channel providers that make it possible. DISH averaged just under $6 profit per customer last year.

Start with the right figures and you'll be closer to the truth.

Personally I don't see how your bill could have jumped $20 41 days after you signed up 3 1/2 years ago. August 2007? There were no price increases until February 2008 ... the receiver fee increase didn't hit until 2010. Can you explain what went up?


----------

